# Sold! 2005 21Rs For Sale



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

EXCELLENT! Well cared for unit. It has all the standard Outback items, including the stove and outside shower, plus many upgrades, i.e. New Air-conditioner, Maxxair vent covers, electric tongue jack, (5)new radials(2 trips), tip-out drawer mod, turbo (quickie) flush, shelf over dinette, shelves in kitchen cabinet, shore power connector conversion, water pump sound deadening, expanded storage area w/outside access, extra storage hooks, etc. Photos available.
Asking $10,500

Email or PM me if you have any questions.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We can attest that this is a nice camper - if anyone needs a reference.

C-


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Well it found a new home with Chuck and Shirley. They are a nice couple from near Birmingham Al.
Hope they accept our invite to join in the Outbackers family.

Dave


----------

